# I need prayer please



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

We all know that the Lord is working on 2cool. Of course tugs have begun pulling from the D. I am getting the feeling about getting off here for awhile. But i know that this is not from the Lord. I allow some to discourage what the Lord has started. Please pray, and i know that the Bible says that the ole D has to flee. Come in agreement with me that the Lord give us (me) strength to take all things head on. I am Trying to get on my full armor.The "Good News" is that we win in the end. I luv you all and thanks from the bottom of my heart. Laura


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

You got it, girl. Prayers going up right now...

and a PM sent your way.


----------



## jadubsales (May 15, 2006)

*Prayer sent on HIGH*

My Christian Friend, You are right he must flee or perish. Even he fears GOD! Have Faith and be strong. WT


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

His name is spelled with a small "d."

"What doest thou here, Elijah?" We don't have to fight him, he's already been defeated. We need only to resist him and he'll flee. The demons believe in God, and they tremble.

At the name of Jesus every knee will bow and every tongue confess that He is Lord.

Focus on Jesus, always on Jesus. Lift Him up, and He will draw all men unto Him.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

luv2fish said:


> We all know that the Lord is working on 2cool. Of course tugs have begun pulling from the D. I am getting the feeling about getting off here for awhile. But i know that this is not from the Lord. I allow some to discourage what the Lord has started. Please pray, and i know that the Bible says that the ole D has to flee. Come in agreement with me that the Lord give us (me) strength to take all things head on. I am Trying to get on my full armor.The "Good News" is that we win in the end. I luv you all and thanks from the bottom of my heart. Laura


 I am standing on HIS word.


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

hey Laura
god has tested me tremendously this year, i lost my 20yr old son,my 14yr old puppy died yesterday, my wife is fighting diabetes, but i know God has a master plan that i dont understand yet, but i have faith that one day he will show me where all of this is leading me, reading about yours and mrs. b faith is one of the things that is helping me to stay strong, seeing the out pouring of love for a freind in need on this board has also helped, it asures me that there is good and God in this world, keep the faith God will protect you and take care of you.
your friend 
Mr. B


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

NOw isn't that the way God wants us to be! We are brothers and sisters, for real. We prop each other up when needed. Prayers up Laura, and hugs from afar. You are a leader.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers up Laura, and remember.................

PROVERBS 4:23 NKJ
23 Keep your heart with all diligence, For out of it spring the
issues of life.
Jdub


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

prayin for you luv2fish---you hang in there---never ever give up----the Lord loves nothing more than seein' a beat up, bedraggeld, dedicated soul giving it their best shot!!! I can see Him smilin' now!!! You got good things coming---I'm sure of it.....


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Prayers going up for ya


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent,stay strong.


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

You are definately in our prayers girl. Keep your chin up, think positive, focus your thoughts on Him and you won't have time to think about anything (or anyone) else. Have a great weekend! B


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You have my prayers!

God will allow the d to stretch us so hard sometimes it hurts real bad. But, hang in there! This will pass, and God already has the victory! I promise! 

You are truly a Blessing here!


----------

